# RSS Feeds



## Nick (Nov 10, 2005)

First of all, for those not familiar with RSS, *here* is a great article about it. I went ahead and added a few new RSS feeds as follows:
*AlpineZone Message Board RSS Feed:* Displays the last 50 threads based on initial post date.
*AlpineZone News RSS Feed:* Displays the 50 latest articles from the news.alpinezone.com Web site.
*Northeast Skiing & Snow Boarding Trip Reports RSS Feed:* Displays the last 50 skiing/riding trip reports posted by AZ members.
I've also update the site's code to allow Firefox users to easily add these feeds to their live bookmarks by clicking this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom right corner of their Firefox browser window. I know their are a number of RSS fans here so I hope you find these useful. For those AZ members that have their own Web sites, feel free to use these feeds to display the syndicated content if you wish. Enjoy!


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2005)

BTW, here are few portals where you can add content modules using RSS feeds:

http://www.google.com/ig
http://my.yahoo.com/
http://my.msn.com/

I'm sure there are several others.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 13, 2005)

Great, thanks!  I could be in the minority, so it's just one person's suggestion, but does anyone else thing it might be better to have it display fewer articles?  Especially as the season goes on and posts become more popular.  It seems that most RSS feeds I use display around the most recent 15.  In any case, thanks!


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah - perhaps 50 is a bit much, but I thought that was more of a function of the reader to display the last X items...?


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2005)

*Snow conditions RSS Feeds!*

Now that Snocountry is pushing out data feeds for snow conditions, I've set up an RSS feed for each state:

http://skiing.alpinezone.com/reports.htm (click on XML link)

In each item's description, I've included surface conditions, number of trails open and number of lifts open. Bretton Woods and Woodbury are both reporting so you can see how it will be displayed by looking at the New Hampshire and Connecticut feeds. Clicking the resort link in the feed will bring up the report with more detail.

Enjoy!


----------



## hammer (Nov 14, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Yeah - perhaps 50 is a bit much, but I thought that was more of a function of the reader to display the last X items...?


FYI...here's a link I saw on how to limit the number of live bookmarks that are displayed on Firefox.  The file modification's a bit of a pain, but it seems to work.

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=314497


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 14, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Yeah - perhaps 50 is a bit much, but I thought that was more of a function of the reader to display the last X items...?



I normally just use Firefox's live bookmarks as opposed to an RSS reader (though I occasionally use Sage within Firefox), and it seems that different feeds have different numbers of items, and I know I haven't set anything.  I quickly looked on the properties of one of my feeds in the live bookmark and in Sage, and didn't see how I could choose the # of items, but perhaps I missed it.  In any case, it's not a crucial thing.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 14, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'll have a look.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2005)

kcyanks1 said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya. Perhaps 50 is a bit much. I suppose I should aim for the number of items that one would expect on any given day. Probably something like 25 is more reasonable for both new forum threads as well as news articles. Just be sure to check every day! 

I'm working on listing all the feeds on one page. I'll post something shortly about that.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2005)

I went ahead and created a single page that lists all the RSS feeds available as well as a few links to pages that discuss RSS and how/why to use it:

http://rss.alpinezone.com/


----------



## pizza (Jun 15, 2006)

rss is one of the most underutilized & underrated technologies on the internet, which is a shame because it has a lot of potential.

Google's RSS reader (http://reader.google.com) is very easy to use and can be added to your google home page. Since its google, perhaps it'll be a catalyst for more widespread use of RSS. I hope so.

Greg, consider adding Google's add button to your rss.alpinezone.com page: 


(http://fusion.google.com/add?feedurl=http://rss.alpinezone.com/forums.php)


----------



## JimG. (Jun 15, 2006)

Steve!

Howdy bud.


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2006)

pizza said:
			
		

> rss is one of the most underutilized & underrated technologies on the internet, which is a shame because it has a lot of potential.
> 
> Google's RSS reader (http://reader.google.com) is very easy to use and can be added to your google home page. Since its google, perhaps it'll be a catalyst for more widespread use of RSS. I hope so.
> 
> ...



Great suggestion! Thanks!

http://rss.alpinezone.com/

In fact, I added buttons to the news portal and article pages as well:

http://news.alpinezone.com/
http://news.alpinezone.com/8918/

Thanks again. :beer:


----------



## hiroto (Jan 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> I went ahead and created a single page that lists all the RSS feeds available as well as a few links to pages that discuss RSS and how/why to use it:
> 
> http://rss.alpinezone.com/



Greg, 

Is there RSS feed for "Northeast Weather Forum"?   It is not listed there and I'm missing out on "Official ..." threads.


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## hiroto (Jan 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Fixed.



Thanks, but I still don't see it listed in http://rss.alpinezone.com/ and 
the page http://forums.alpinezone.com/northeast-weather-forum/ is sending out
http://forums.alpinezone.com/external.php?type=RSS2 as RSS feed, which 
seems to be for the different forum.  Am I looking at the wrong place?


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2008)

hiroto said:


> Thanks, but I still don't see it listed in http://rss.alpinezone.com/ and
> the page http://forums.alpinezone.com/northeast-weather-forum/ is sending out
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/external.php?type=RSS2 as RSS feed, which
> seems to be for the different forum.  Am I looking at the wrong place?



You want this:

http://rss.alpinezone.com/forums.php

That includes all new topics in the forums. It now includes the Weather forum.


----------



## hiroto (Jan 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> You want this:
> 
> http://rss.alpinezone.com/forums.php
> 
> That includes all new topics in the forums. It now includes the Weather forum.



I successfully received a new thread in the weather forum.  Thanks!


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 10, 2009)

www.netvibes.com is a new site that allows you to customize and consolidate rss feeds (they already have a bunch of prepackaged ones available).  Give it a try, sorta cool.


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

Some of the RSS feeds are dorked up right now with the site adjustment. Stay tuned so I can fix it.


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Bill Drew (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2020)

I am currently working on some RSS updates. They operate differently in the new software than before.


----------

